# [SOLVED] Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..



## riesenzero

Yesterday I got one my computer and was on my internet then i closed my browser and 10 minutes later got back on but then it wouldnt let me so I went to my networking and sharing center and its stuck at Identifying..

Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless connection?

Please list any modem or ADSL modem/routers and/or access points on the network.


----------



## riesenzero

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

This is a wireless connection.

I dont know what that means.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

How you connect to the internet but with you saying wireless you must have a router now does that plug into something else like a black or white bos or does it plug into a little filter with the phone plugged in next to it and then to the phone scoket in the wall?


----------



## riesenzero

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Ohhh... yeah the router connects to a modem


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## riesenzero

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

DHCP Client isnt started and when i try to start it it errors and says " Windows could not start the DHCP Client Service on Local Computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion." Other then that everything else is started.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Was you logged in as the administrator when you opened services or use the runas administrator by right clicking services on a standard user account you need admin rights to change.


----------



## riesenzero

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

yeah im logged in as an administrator


----------



## riesenzero

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Ok i fixed i gave myself a static ip address


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

Ok in services check the network store interface service is started and set to automatic if not change it.

Then go to device manager under view tab choose show hidden devices scroll down to non plug and play drivers:

Open Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock click on drivers tab under current status ensure it is started and under startup type choose system from drop down menu click ok.

Then open NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver and do the same as above.

Lastly open TCPIP Protocol Driver and do the same but set startup type to Boot not system.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Internet Connection stuck at identifying..*

If you ever want to use DHCP try the above steps glad it is solved for you using static.

Can you mark this thread as solved.


----------

